# hate people judging you, now its your turn to judge people



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

http://facestat.com/


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

.. Lol. fun stuff .. 8) ~


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

Odd, LOL.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I just HAD to write in this thread, cos I think the title is HILARIOUS!! :rofl 

-I'm already on Facestat ...unfortunately! :b :lol


----------

